# Flounder........



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

I have always been interested in catching Flounder with fly gear and lately we have found good numbers that are cooperating. Nothing big but between Redfish there fun..............


----------



## Extremecoastal (Sep 25, 2011)

Great job! That second fly looks like a corky devil. Any chance you would pass along the recipe?


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Way to go! Looks like you had a blast.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Now that is awesome!


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

*Cool!*

Cool!

Is that last fly a Smartt Deadhead minnow? Or a variant of it?


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Laguna Freak said:


> Cool!
> 
> Is that last fly a Smartt Deadhead minnow? Or a variant of it?


 Yes it's the Deadhead Minnow , I just add the second dubbing loop in to make the pink head.


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

I can't wade,i don't have boat, so i don't fish with traditional fly rod,but i was catching a lot of white bass,flounder, specks fishing from the bank with spinning tackle and artificial fly.
In this picture you can see one 24 inch ,5.1 lb.flounder catch by me at ROLLOVER PASS fishing from the bank with spinning tackle and ...clouser minnow chartreuse -white :


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Very Nice Jean!!!! Here is one of the bigger ones from this past fall , and a few more .


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

The one middle went 7.2lbs.....


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice, Congrats!


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

dc1502 said:


> Yes it's the Deadhead Minnow , I just add the second dubbing loop in to make the pink head.


That is a great idea! I just started tying flies recently and have tied a few dh minnows. Mine have been getting progressively better and I've worked on making them in different sizes. I'm going to have to use your 2nd color loop technique.

Great job dc 1502!


----------



## Russ757 (Apr 5, 2010)

Is that purple and yella fly just a clouser? It looks cool if it is!


----------



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

niceeee....


----------

